# Birth - and Death Certificate from Portugal



## Katze77

Good morning,
is there another way to get a birth - and death certificate from Portugal then the online webpage. www.portaldocidadao.pt
For numerous times I have tried to sign up but for some reason it does not let me I have read threats that other people had the same problem, but have not seen a solution yet.
We need the paperwork to registered my husbands birth so he can get his passport. He would get it through his father, who was born and died in Portugal. My husbands parents were not married, but his father is on my husbands spanish birthcertificate. 
I live in the UK and figured maybe t fly to Portugal, but I would rather try it from online. Any help would be appreciated.
Thank you and have a good week.


----------



## paramonte

Katze77 said:


> I have read threats that other people had the same problem, but have not seen a solution yet.
> .


The finanças site never had problems regarding password autentification. It is used by thouthands everyday.

First you have to ask (in the finanças site) for a password wich will be mailed (letter) to the postal address you have given them upon on registration. This takes about 5 days.

For safety reasons this password is valid only for 3 years. You have to change (online) before it expires. 

If it expires yet again you have to asl one that will be mailed for you.


----------



## Katze77

Thank you for your reply. I have never received a password and the http with a lock is crossed out red. Maybe it works for people in Portugal, but not here. It constantly brings me back to the sign in page with all the information. Thank you again.


----------



## roansmomkim

hope someone can help! i can't sign up on because it takes me to a page where i have to choose an option (mobile key, etc.) that i don't have!


----------



## proud.to.be.EUROPEAN

roansmomkim said:


> hope someone can help! i can't sign up on because it takes me to a page where i have to choose an option (mobile key, etc.) that i don't have!


1st go to website portaldasfinancas.gov.pt.
Then click on top Iniciar Sessao.
On next page, make sure NIF tab is selected, you'll see blue underline.
If blue line is not under NIF, click on NIF tab.

Enter NIF/password. Click on big blue button Autenticar.


----------



## proud.to.be.EUROPEAN

Katze77 said:


> Thank you for your reply. I have never received a password and the http with a lock is crossed out red. Maybe it works for people in Portugal, but not here. It constantly brings me back to the sign in page with all the information. Thank you again.


Try differnt web broweser, try firefox or chrome.
You need to be on website portaldasfinancas.gov.pt.


----------



## roansmomkim

Thanks for your help -- I managed to get on the website and saw the NIF and Autenticar button but I don't have an NIF password, how do I get that?



proud.to.be.EUROPEAN said:


> 1st go to website portaldasfinancas.gov.pt.
> Then click on top Iniciar Sessao.
> On next page, make sure NIF tab is selected, you'll see blue underline.
> If blue line is not under NIF, click on NIF tab.
> 
> Enter NIF/password. Click on big blue button Autenticar.


----------

